# Todays Pickens



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went to Rienersville in the rain this AM. Rain quit before I got down there. I couldn’t believe it, never saw so many people there. Guns out the kazoo. Prices out of this world. I got in several deals. I went down with 4
and came home with 2 and folding money. Got a Walther 22 as boot on a deal and bought a little bird head 32rf off an old guy in crowd. I didn’t take long guns, didn’t want to carry them around in the mud.








Im not going back tomarrow. I had mud behind my ears. Those idiots shopping out of their 4x4s had it churned into soup. I saw a woman slip in mud and her feet went clear over her head. A 4w truck with Utility trailer full of junk was buried right to frame. The grand kicker on the way home down around Sarahsville, came around a turn and almost took a Amishmen in the Butt. Have you ever seen a horse & buggy pulling a boat trailer?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Seems today's entertainment was a lot more productive than the wares that were for sale.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is the craziest thing I have ever heard of Dan! Is that even legal?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Went to Rienersville in the rain this AM. Rain quit before I got down there. I couldn’t believe it, never saw so many people there. Guns out the kazoo. Prices out of this world. I got in several deals. I went down with 4
> and came home with 2 and folding money. Got a Walther 22 as boot on a deal and bought a little bird head 32rf off an old guy in crowd. I didn’t take long guns, didn’t want to carry them around in the mud.
> View attachment 489150
> 
> Im not going back tomarrow. I had mud behind my ears. Those idiots shopping out of their 4x4s had it churned into soup. I saw a woman slip in mud and her feet went clear over her head. A 4w truck with Utility trailer full of junk was buried right to frame. The grand kicker on the way home down around Sarahsville, came around a turn and almost took a Amishmen in the Butt. Have you ever seen a horse & buggy pulling a boat trailer?


 Last question, Yes!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> That is the craziest thing I have ever heard of Dan! Is that even legal?


Amish get away with a lot of stuff. Law doesn’t want the hassle or optics of arresting them for minor infractions. People here don’t have much use for them. We got more than our share when Amish sold out up north and came down here and bought property in 80s when economy crashed in this area. 
They are the closest thing I can think of to locust. I’ve had a few run ins with them over logging and unpaid bills.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A plastic pistol in a DRM 50 post? What’s the world coming to?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Muddy said:


> A plastic pistol in a DRM 50 post? What’s the world coming to?


Plus, he's talking about a plague of locust. The end is near my friends.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would have to say I’ve probably never done so bad anywhere to date. You can’t win them all. At least I’ll break even.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Hit me up if you’re near c-town and want to sell that p-22


----------

